# Biesse Rover C9 Error: Read machine data failed with error -226



## DNice1971 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi everybody, names Dennis. I work as an electrician for a dental manufacturing company that uses a variety of equipment to get their product out.

Currently I'm having an issue w/ a Biesse Rover C9 throwing an alarm: Error: Read machine data failed with error -226

Has anyone ran across this or have any insight on how I may get her fixed?!?!

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You might want to contact their tech support 877.8.BIESSE (877.824.3773)


----------

